# Quiero un Mid range de esos lindos . . .



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2014)

Eso es lo que me comentó el hijo de un amigo 

Como a todos los pibes, el audio es importante que sea *lindo* , que huela a *nuevo* y que sea *caro* 

Y como el pibe no disponía de los 100 U$S Dólores que cuesta cada uno de esos . . . pensé , pensé y pensé    






















Yo no  le pegué la tapa del desodorante ni  se la volveré a pegar 

Que quede mas bonito no quiere decir que suene mejor , pero ese no era el objetivo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2014)

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

la tapa del dove me queda chica en el cono del ''palante'',¿le puedo pegar la tapa del termo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2014)

Ummm , todavía no , pero es un pichón absorviendo todo lo que le vende el mercado consumista . . . en vez de cerrar los ojos y escuchar el equipo , miran las luces y brillitos jajajaja

P.D.: Esa ponesela a un 18" 

P.D.2 :  :loco: Dijiste termo y llamaste al gato  :loco:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

sheee aca ay muchos de esos , es como yo siempre digo , a ponerles unos led de colores y se vende ¡¡¡¡


PD:
 si le pones un vumetro adentro de la tapa hummm sii seguro me lo sacan de las manos al ''palante'' de 12'
mientras haga ruido se vea bien y tire luces jajajaja



haa pero tiene que ir acompañado de una explicación de la calidad del ''palante'' ,
aunque sea una muy burda la explicacion,
por ejemplo 
''que los led son un detector de armónicas incorcondantes que la filtra para un sonido mas claro'' y a su ves siguen el ritmo de la música detectando el mínimo cambio jajajaja


PD:
  matafuego es la llamada al gato jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2014)

Matafuego que apaga el fuego sagrado


----------



## pppppo (Jul 2, 2014)

Entonces que le pongo , la tapa del termo , la del dove o los leds, o lo aplasto con los matafuegos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2014)

Ponele una taza cromada de Fiat 600 64


----------



## pppppo (Jul 3, 2014)

En estas epocas de mi vida me dedico a la gomeria, osea que tambien tego el mejor sistema de sonido del mundo, No se si usar las de ford o chevrolet, o las de fiat suenan mejor?(que al dope que estoy)


----------

